# Until Death Do Us Part



## Champloon (Nov 23, 2007)

Didnt see a thread for this so...

​The manga is about a girl who has precognitive abilities and how she ends up being protected by a blind man who actually works for a criminal killing organization. 

A real bad ass manga check it out here


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks for the heads up, will definatley check it out..


----------



## Champloon (Nov 23, 2007)

yea its definitely worth the read


----------



## Kaminari (Nov 23, 2007)

This series rocks. Sadly there is no scans past chapter 10


----------



## Shinji (Nov 23, 2007)

i'm checking it out right now


----------



## isanon (Nov 24, 2007)

do you want to know a secret ??


there is a magical function here on the forums called "search function"


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2007)

isanon said:


> do you want to know a secret ??
> 
> 
> there is a magical function here on the forums called "search function"



Lol.

This manga is actually pretty interesting. Too bad there is only 11 chapters (that I can find) that are currently scanned.

Hopefully they keep on coming.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 24, 2007)

not a bad start, nice art and some cool characters...well, a very cool character.


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2007)

That is an awesome storyline... ^^


----------



## Sai (Nov 24, 2007)

the cover looks like a cool manga, i will definitely check it out thanks


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 26, 2007)

I'd love to know what is going down in the raws as apparently someone can fight slashy mcblinds with a bokken.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2007)

I read the first chapter about 8 months ago and liked it.  But I decided to wait at least a year to pick it up since I had a large number of mangas that took priority(still do).


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2008)

bumping this so that the mods can see that theres two of these


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks kinda cool. I'll check it out.


----------



## kaz (Dec 6, 2008)

About time the scans start rolling out.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 6, 2008)

I didnt really want to read this at first cause the name made me think it was some shoujo manga 

Its awesome though shit Blade guy is a badass


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 7, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I didnt really want to read this at first cause the name made me think it was some shoujo manga



I bet a lot of people are thinking that when they read the title. the name does kinda shoujo-ish. 



Lord Genome said:


> Its awesome though shit Blade guy is a badass



of course he is, he cuts peoples teeth right out of their heads , and thats just plain


----------



## Champloon (Dec 7, 2008)

nice to see that someone picked this up (its about time)
and it surprises me to find out due to recent chapters that blade 
*Spoiler*: __ 



is a pedo 




ne1 want linx to raws btw pm me up


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 7, 2008)

Champloon said:


> nice to see that someone picked this up (its about time)



Ive been reading since it came out



> and it surprises me to find out due to recent chapters that blade
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



  It still doesn't take away his GAR factor ,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 its to be expected since haruka does call him her future husband.


----------



## dEnd (Dec 7, 2008)

he may wait till she completes 18 

he's a blind guy... is just a matter of say "I didn't see anything!" LOL


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 7, 2008)

How old is Haruko actually?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 8, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> How old is Haruko actually?




shes 12 as far as I know


----------



## Fran (Dec 10, 2008)

I am in love with this manga. Excellent stuff. Lovely art too.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 16, 2008)

chapter 23 Link removed


----------



## Fran (Dec 17, 2008)

23 on OM
What was the last poll in the ending about?


----------



## Hodor (Dec 17, 2008)

gotta check this out o.o, it sounds kinda different from what I usually read, but that's not a bad thing


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2009)

Saw this on OM. The summary litteraly says, "she finds the blind guy, who kicks much ass"

TRUTH.

Blind guys with caneswords are just 273847 kinds of badass.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 7, 2009)

chapter 26 is out [CXC] Code_Geass_Nightmare_of_Nunnally_09.zip


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Apr 26, 2009)

God I can't get enough of this manga. Mamoru is just to much awesome.

Why is this series not getting enough love. It saddens me deeply 

By the way chapter 29 is out Until Death Do Us Part Vol4 Ch29

and page 12 was awesome


More people need to read this manga
Up to chapter 50 is  out at the moment.

If anyone likes a good action series with a character that is born of GAR (Mamoru is just sick man, blind swordsman with a $100,000,000 bounty on his head now) I suggest you pick this up.  You will not be disapointed.
(looks like it is time to make the Blind Swordsman Mamoru/UDDUP coalition to spread the word)


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 27, 2009)

I second that.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 28, 2009)

ch 30 - 54 have come out (been awhile since ive been on this page lol)
with the most recent releases being chs 50 - 54

one of my fave scenes have finally been translated so i figured id update

*Spoiler*: __ 



 the samurai showdown Genda vs Mamoru!!!  




Don't sleep on this series ppl!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2009)

Omg I remember reading this like a year ago, lol I'll catch up.


----------



## myr (Apr 28, 2009)

I also just found this series these later days.

Bad ass Mamoru is BAD ASS.
(though his real ass is nice to be looked at )

Genda plays the anti-hero I 'sppose? Though he supposed to be the 'real hero in straight path".  I like him. Edge Turus is the villain that you love and hate and the same time.. 

Great serial so far <3


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Apr 28, 2009)

Man I love this series, so much so I have started doing a manga video compilation (music, fx, key framing motions with the aid of AE and photoshop). This series is to good to go unnoticed as it does.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 3, 2009)

/pokes somewhat abadoned thread. I quite like what I have read of this series before. Mamoru's moves are of course awesome. Impossible to not like a guy who can cut bullets in half and can even handle a car. I also enjoyed seeing the people behind reasons behind the creation of the Elements Network and more about them in general like The Wall. Gotta say the cover to chapter 6 was wronggg. xD So much more to read, I only got up to chapter 8.


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 5, 2009)

I am not getting any pedo vibes from mamoru and I am on chapter 60 now


----------



## mastermind360 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bump. This is up to ch. 94 on OM and it's all kinds of epic.
More peeps need to read this!


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 31, 2009)

It's a pretty fun series. Kinda like a BotI on diet but it's really entertaining. It has some cool characters and villains are ok.

The two main characters are the best though.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 8, 2010)

This thing goes through side characters like Boston Legal. So fast.

The detective should fucking quit Police and join with the underground army already man. His ethos and skills are best suited for it!


----------



## Garfield (Mar 13, 2010)

Chapter 97:
Holy shit Haruka is actually doing the real thing! Can't wait for next chapter!!


----------



## Mikoto (Jun 28, 2010)

Holy cow, this manga is awesome. What I thought to be a shoujo (from the title) turned out to be an action-packed seinen. I _love_ the art, and the battles and characters are pretty neat as well. If you like series like DOGs (which I find both series to be similar to each other in some ways), I'm pretty sure you'll like this series as well. But if not, I still seriously recommend it.


----------



## Champloon (Jul 5, 2010)

ch 104 is out

*Spoiler*: __ 



damn the 2nd in command looks hot (like cammy)


----------



## hehey (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope that black guy managed to get away, but who am i kidding, that guy is as good as dead.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 6, 2010)

^ Sounds about right.


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2010)

i like this luna person, she's hot 

hope the black dude at least got a signal off


----------



## Alex. (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.onemanga.com/Bleach/309/17/


----------



## Champloon (Jul 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> i like this luna person, she's hot
> 
> hope the black dude at least got a signal off



agreed shes got that hot cammy look 

btw thumbs up to the pimping project Alex gotta spread the love for this series


----------



## Champloon (Jul 19, 2010)

ch 105 is out
read the credit page ppl its hilarious


----------



## Mikoto (Jul 19, 2010)

^ Yeah, I found myself laughing despite how morbid it was. xD;;;


----------



## Lupin (Jul 19, 2010)

The chapter of Special - Bride was interesting to say.


----------



## Champloon (Jul 19, 2010)

Mikoto said:


> ^ Yeah, I found myself laughing despite how morbid it was. xD;;;



yea morbidly humorous seems about right lol, cover pg for ch 105 and the ending are making me wonder if he gets together with the she-dog commander



Chrøme said:


> The chapter of Special - Bride was interesting to say.



jst nails in the fact that mamoru's a massive pedo , though the end part where she's at the altar her groom was blacked out, could be just a guy who looks like mamoru. at least thats what im hoping


----------



## Champloon (Oct 17, 2010)

update bump with ch 109

"My Teacher Jesus"
sounds like a new hit sitcom


----------



## Lupin (Oct 17, 2010)

Flashback certainly showed Jesus's skill though, he could immediately read how to samurai knew where the enemy was.

Him being a teacher is awesome too.


----------



## hehey (Jan 18, 2011)

Please tell me people around here read this, its epic as hell.

anyway, 2 new chapters have been released, and i just love how Mamoru can tell whose badass and whose not by being near them.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 19, 2011)

Warrior's instinct. Probably. I actually thought it was going to be a covert mission instead of announcing his arrival to the enemies.


----------



## Champloon (Feb 10, 2011)

ch 115 is out
 royal rumble comin


----------



## Chita (Mar 12, 2011)

ch 116
ch 117

I'm waiting volume 5 to be out in my country


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2011)

*CH 118:*here

*Volume 15*


----------



## Garfield (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone else like the way the black army is powerful enough to be giving all of Mamoru, 24 team and Jesus trouble? It's becoming an amazing strategy game, just the way I like it.

Credit also to Nihil Sine Nefas, AWESOME trans if I may say so.


----------



## Champloon (Nov 1, 2011)

Ch 125 is out
Don't know if the black army are skilled individually or just specialists who are like chess pieces to zelm (hence why they're giving mamoru and company a hard time)
Makes me wish Daiba (the director of the element network) would join the fight, would be interesting to see him duke it out with them especially if he had his  suit


----------



## ellodarlin (Dec 12, 2011)

I must say, this school arc is one of the most interesting fight sequences I've ever read.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really didn't imagine Praetorian would go for the Prisoner Exchange strategy. I was thinking more along the lines of diversionary tactics and then gaining intel on the whereabouts of Mamoru possibly. Either Zelm really is that weak, or he's got something of a much more devious nature coming up in a couple chapters.




Chap 128 out so far only by Nihil Sine Nefas


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been reading this manga for 5 years now and am still waiting for the romance between the two main characters  derp


----------



## Garfield (Mar 22, 2012)

She's......









a kid....







so liek.....wat?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 22, 2012)

And? You'd think people would be used to the concept considering that is one of the tenets of the series


----------



## Garfield (May 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't get why he hasn't figured out the girl yet


----------



## Drakor (Nov 14, 2012)

156...I see we're quite ways away


----------



## BlaZeR (Nov 22, 2012)

ADEE, GUESS WHAT, A NEW CHAPTER HAS BEEN RELEASED!


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 2, 2013)

lol, that grandpa is really good. Didn't expect it. I wonder if the last page is a bluff. Haruka was such a nice girl in the beginning, now she's getting closer to the kitchen with each chapter.


----------



## Impact (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh didn't know they had a thread for manga must subscribe.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 11, 2013)

woot, I don't what happened with fatty but I hope we get to see what that invisible dude can do.


----------



## armorknight (Mar 1, 2013)

So from what I know there are a bunch of series set in this verse at different time periods with different characters.


----------



## rajin (Mar 15, 2013)

*163 raw Chapter 2-32 out*


----------



## rajin (May 16, 2013)

*UNTIL DEATH DO US PART 167 Raw *
*this *


----------



## rajin (Jul 5, 2013)

*UNTIL DEATH DO US PART 170 Raw *
*Royd Lloyd *


----------



## rajin (Oct 3, 2013)

*Until Death Do Us Part 175 Raw*

*Chapter 11*


----------



## slumpy (Oct 15, 2013)

This is a very nice and great manga. Beautiful and detailed art. Protagonist is a great (blind) antihero. Nice sf elements. I am not far enough to say anything about the storyline but what I read on the web the storyline should be good. When I know more, I will let you people know.


----------



## rajin (Nov 1, 2013)

*Until Death Do Us Part 177 Raw*

*Ch.37*


----------



## rajin (Nov 14, 2013)

*Until Death Do Us Part 178 Raw*


----------



## rajin (Dec 21, 2013)

*Until Death Do Us Part 179 Raw*

*chap 16*


----------



## rajin (Dec 29, 2013)

*157 done
Ch.200*


----------



## rajin (Jan 1, 2014)

*Magician chapter 128.
Magician chapter 128.*


----------



## rajin (Jan 4, 2014)

fast    releases
*Yeah, no we've already seen his Shikai.*


----------



## rajin (Jan 9, 2014)

*Until Death Do Us Part 180 Raw*

*here*


----------



## rajin (Feb 16, 2014)

*4
4
4
*


----------



## rajin (Feb 26, 2014)

*Ch.158
*


----------



## TaskMaster (Feb 27, 2014)

This manga definitely needs more love!! This shit is so fucking sick, my friends are slacking in this department


----------



## rajin (Mar 16, 2014)

*Volume 2 prologue.
*


----------



## rajin (Mar 21, 2014)

*Until Death Do Us Part 185 Raw*

*Ch.264*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 9, 2014)

Another underrated manga that deserves more attention, there should be a anime for this.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 10, 2014)

I...need...to...resist...urge...read...spoilers! Gah! 
On that topic...are people allowed to post raws in here? The forum I mean.

I really enjoy this manga. I don't even know why. It's certainly not because of all the fluffiness and pacifism of the characters. 
I just picked it up one day, started reading and fell in love. Well, whatever.

I agree with you PunkZebra, this manga deserves an anime. It probably hasn't gotten one yet because of all the violence. Though...*looks at other bloody anime*...I guess my point doesn't mean anything.


----------



## rajin (Aug 13, 2014)

*Ch.46*


----------



## rajin (Aug 17, 2014)

*Read it Online here
Read it Online here
*


----------



## rajin (Dec 13, 2014)

* 

*

*


* 

​


----------



## rajin (Jan 14, 2015)

*Source
Source
Source
*


----------



## Garfield (Jun 30, 2015)

Just caught up to the latest translation (194). Anyone following this?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Damn, really need to find out wtf happens between Jesus and Zashid. The Zashid arc is some straight up dope stuff. This guy is basically fucking monster so far. Would be interesting how Elements and Mamoru's group fight him


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 30, 2015)

I can't remember what chapter I stopped at, but it was at the part where that guy with the robotic arm wants to kill the MC. At that point there was no more chapters and the raws where too slow coming out. I might have to read it again sometime because I can't even remember the MC name its been so long, something like Momomuru or something.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh been long since i read it. I think this is a manga to better wait until it's complete.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 30, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Oh been long since i read it. I think this is a manga to better wait until it's complete.



Its too bad there is no anime though, if there was then it would probably look  like Gangsta.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Its too bad there is no anime though, if there was then it would probably look  like Gangsta.



That's probably the reason why there is no anime. It would be too expensive.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 30, 2015)

UDDUP anime would be GOAT as fuck. Normally I don't watch anime for manga/book I've read but I'd so do it for UDDUP. Them fight scenes in animated form...


----------



## rajin (Jul 21, 2015)

*ALL DOUBLE PAGES JOINED : COLOUR COVER DOUBLE PAGE

ORIGINAL JAPANESE RAW

Colour Page 

338 is out

338 is out

338 is out

338 is out

338 is out

338 is out*


----------



## rajin (Aug 22, 2015)

*223*


----------



## rajin (Sep 27, 2015)

*All Double Pages Joined

1

1

1
*


----------



## rajin (Jan 25, 2016)

*HAPPY ENDING MARRIAGE PICS 



Until Death Do Us Part 211 TO 213 RAW*

*Secondary link*

*Secondary link*
*Secondary link*


*Until Death Do Us Part FINAL - SERIES END*

*
*


----------

